# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Pamje nga Saranda

## SR4Life

*PAMJE NGA SARANDA* (_klikoni te linku i meposhtem per te pa fotografite._)

*http://galeria.albasoul.com/album02*

----------


## RaPSouL

Ja disa foto nga Saranda bukuroshe.

Saranda është qytet në jug të Shqiperisë, e vendosur në bregdetin jonian, përballë ishujve të Korfuzit. Emri Saranda vjen nga një manastir i hershëm kristian në Qafën e Gjashtës, që i kushtohet Dyzet Shenjtëve (Santi Quaranta).
Qyteti i Sarandes ndodhet ne nje gji te hapur te detit Jon. Panorama e detit, varieteja e flores, e favorizuar me klimen e bute, e bejne Saranden nje qender te preferuar per clodhje, pushime, dhe nje qytet te preferuar turistesh, jo me kot njihet si qyteti i muajit te mjaltit. Plazhi eshte shume i paster, jane shtuar kapacitetet e hotelerise, restoranteve, diskotekave dhe lokalet e nates. Pushuesi mund te gjeje ketu vlera historike dhe arkeologjike te nivelit boteror, si Butrinti, Kalaja e Lekuresit, Finiqi, Manastiret e vjetra te 40 Shenjtoreve dhe Mesopotamit, etj. Rritja e kultures se sherbimit turistik, e ka ber kete vend akoma me te vizituar nga turistet e huaj dhe vendas.
Ne Sarande sot ka sherbime ditore me traget per ne Korfuz dhe anasjelltash.

----------

*Neteorm* (17-12-2018)

----------


## RaPSouL

Ja edhe disa tjera.

----------

*Neteorm* (17-12-2018)

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe disa te tjera.

----------

*Neteorm* (17-12-2018)

----------


## RaPSouL

Some else.....

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe disa tjera.

----------


## Altin1



----------


## apollon 23

Saranda se fundmi

----------


## apollon 23

Vazhdojme me Saranden

----------


## sam1r

Vertet nje qytet i bukur, nje perl e Shqiperise...
pergezime per fotot, jane shume te bukura.

----------


## apollon 23

Te tjera foto nga kjo perla e jugut

----------


## elen

*Dihet se te rralle jane tashme ata qe nuk kane vajtur ne Sarande.
Po e mira eshte qe te vini dhe vendin nga jane marre fotot..
Psh. qyteti mbrenda, qendra, Ksamili, Butrinti, Centrali, xhiro, porti, Borshi, Kakomeja, Hotel Butrinti (a si e quajne tani), Syri i Kalter, Lekuresi etj.etj. qe te mos kujtohet se jane nje dhe per vizitoret e ardheshem te dine ku te referohen ose ku te kerkojne qe te vene..*

----------


## Nyx

..................................................  ................................

----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## Altin1



----------


## {A_N_G_E_L_69}

Si NEW YORK CITY  vogel e kemi SARANDEN ton te dashur.

----------


## Neteorm

My city....

----------

